# Start Them Young



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My boy shot his first squirrel at 3. Always supervised until he could legally hunt on his own. When did you or your kids start with firearms? The libtards become barking moon bats over this idea. Kim Zolciak Defends 4-Year-Old Son Holding Dad's Gun


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

When I was 7 or 8 I was allowed to squirrel hunt with my dad. After a couple trips of learning what to do and how to handle the gun I shot my first one. I guess you could say I was hooked, not so much on the hunting but on the guns and shooting.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

BB and pellet guns at around 6 y.o. My Dad let me hold his civil war pistol when I was very little, and it got me interested, but he was not a hunter, so I had limited contact with guns while growing up. When I could legally buy firearms on my own, I did.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I had free reign with a BB gun at age 5. About that time I also started shooting .22 and 410 with my Dad. I got both of my Daughters started off with a BB/Pellet gun at age 6 and by age 8 both were shooting .22's and my 9mm JR Carbine. Teach them young and teach them correctly.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Got my first gun when I was 8, a break action 20 gauge, started squirrel hunting when I was 6 , went with my older brother, my father past away when I was 5 , so my brother kind of took his place, I'm still alive today and I never shot anyone....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

7 to 10


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First BB gun at 6. Took it to show and tell on the school bus. First 22 not long after. Shot my first deer by myself, not holding dad's hand at 11. Every person is different and should be treated according to their maturity. 

I drove by the college the other day a saw a bunch of 20 something's that I wouldn't trust with a sling shot.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Son started at 5 with a bb gun, then by 7 he was shooting a .32 caliber muzzleloader. From there, it went downhill. He pretty much believes any gun worth having has a 4 in its caliber. He finally broke down and bought an AR just because.

The oldest granddaughter started at 6 with a bb gun, and has a cricket, but we have to sneak around because momma is an anti gun dipshit, and daddy is afraid momma will find out. When my son found out his niece fired the AR he was proud.
When daddy (stepson) found out, he almost wet himself at the thought momma would find out!:vs_lol:


----------

